

Ask HN: What's your favorite simple, content-centric Wordpress theme? - JoKa

Looking for a beautiful, content-centric Wordpress theme with a fixed header. What are some of your favorites?
======
wmboy
This one comes to mind (it's free):
[http://onepagelove.com/themes/clutterless](http://onepagelove.com/themes/clutterless)

